# Audi A4 DTM Livery Skin for Rfactor Makes Old New Again



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Surfing around a few sites that cater to online driving sim junkies (namely Rfactor) we stumbled across this skin for the Audi A4 DTM over on rfactorcentral.com. If you are an addict of the game you may want to download it. If not, you can at least enjoy seeing Audi's early 90s V8 DTM livery looking pretty much modern plastered across a 2007 spec DTM racer. 

See more, including a Jagermeister livery for the same car after the jump.

* More Information *


----------

